# QPAD HEATON XXL  !! Bitte helft mir!!



## thori1994 (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Pc Games Community!

Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach dem Hardmauspad Qpad Heaton XXL!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man noch so eins bekommt? Oder hat zufällig jemand eins zu verkaufen?

Ich bin jetzt schon so lang auf der suche :/ Das ist das einzige Hardpad das man als Lowsenser benutzen kann :/

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Ich wäre demjenigen so unendlich dankbar! 


Mfg Thorsten


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Da kannst Du es wohl nur per ebay mal versuchen, das gibt es in Onlineshops nicht mehr.

Du suchst aber auf jeden Fall ein "hartes" Pad, kein flexibles? Ich selber hab das hier Raptor Gaming P5 Mousepad, schwarz (621) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  vlt. ginge das ja auch?


----------

